# Nutrition info for my product line



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I am looking for a way to put nutrition labels on my cookie line. Where should I go for reliable information? Is there software for this or should I send out to a lab? :bounce: 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

Try AIB, the American Institute of Baking. They probably have a software package you can purchase. They are located in Manhattan, Kansas. 785-537-4750. You might also find something on-line by typing in "nutritional labeling."


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

try www.nutritional-information.info


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mich
Most of the programs are pretty costly. I'll ask the wife what we use. It's approx 4-7 dollars per. We just email them out.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

M
as usual, don't know what I'm talking about. It's 16.95 I'll PM you the address if you like.


----------

